# Crusty Ears



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally don't have much experience with ear gunk other than the infection we are fighting right now in one of Rileah's ears. Her gunk is not crusty though. I hope you get some answers, it is worrisome when our babies have problems.


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

It's nothing to worry about, but take it to a vet just to be safe. I used to get a lot of gunk/crust around my right ear as a child, it won't harm or hurt your dog.

But, go to the vet you may need some medicine.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Does she go in the water a lot ? Is the crust dry or waxy ? Might be some kind of ear canal infection like swimmer's ear. If it is it needs antiobiotics to clear out. Not an emergency but I would have it seen by a vet (without it being cleaned).


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

She does swim a lot but hasn't in a couple days. It is brown and crusty. No wax at all. Normally if you clean an infected ear it's dirty in the next hour or so. I haven't cleaned it yet but it's tempting. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, I have seen that; in my opinion, it is the beginning of either a yeast or a bacterial infectin. My weapon on choice (on my vet's recommandation) is Malacetic Ultra Flush (Malacetic Ultra Flush for Dogs, Cats and Horses (2 oz.)). 

Flush the ear canal, rub behind the ear to help getting it down, wait a minute or two, let the dog shake the excess out, and clean the outer flap and the entrance of the ear canal with a cotton ball. If it is back within a couple of days or other symptoms of ear infection (ear pawing, rubbing face on floor, etc.) appear it is time for a vet visit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Great advice and instructions Thalie.*

I'm using Vibrac Epi-Optic Advanced Ear Cleaner per my Vet's recommendation, it's working great.

I use to have Cocker Spaniels who are notorious for ear infections. I got on a regular schedule of checking and cleaning ears weekly with them and followed with my Goldens. I clean my guys ears out weekly with cleaner on a cotton ball. I do a flush after swimming per Vet's recommendation. So far no ear infections or problems especially after swimming- yeah!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Great advice above, I also just wanted to add every time Joey goes swimming or has a bath I use a cleaner and clean his ears.. it's easy for the under neath to stay moist and start infection so a little cleaning keeps everything all good


----------

